# Its time we close down the border for good!!!



## t_samford (Nov 7, 2008)

The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2008)

If you are a Republican, I believe you don't give a shit about closing the border and you are only bringing this up because it's a good wedge issue.

If you are independent or democrat or even a sincere republican, i agree we need to close down our borders and get illegals out of here.  Then let back in what we need as LEGAL tax paying documented legal aliens.  

Bleeding heart liberals may be defending illegals, but it is the illegal employers that are the real problem.  So half of the GOP wants illegals out, and the other half want them to stay because it lowers wages and saves consumers money.  To hell with middle class wages.  Rich people want cheap good and services.  Hell, even my middle class neighbors shop at Walmart and hire illegal mexican women to clean their homes or cut their grass or lay cement.  

We are a nation of sellouts.


----------



## t_samford (Nov 7, 2008)

If they are going to come to this country they will have to pay taxes. The illegals that come do not pay taxes and are siphoning off , much needed, money from our economy.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2008)

t_samford said:


> If they are going to come to this country they will have to pay taxes. The illegals that come do not pay taxes and are siphoning off , much needed, money from our economy.



Did you hear about this?  I heard about it on NPR.  Makes you mad.  

The local program, which uses tax identification numbers instead of Social Security numbers, is similar to programs run by small lenders  and two state agencies  around the country that have distributed millions of dollars to undocumented immigrants over the past few years.

There is a huge untapped market out there, but it is a controversial program, said Sarah Lumbert, office director of San Diegos ACORN Housing Corp., part of a national group working with Citibank to provide tax-ID loans.

ACORN members, advocates on housing issues for low-and moderate-income people and Citibank have quietly recruited applicants in the county for more than a year. Their program has ramped up slowly because applicants need to establish credit and hunt for an affordable home.

Illegal Immigrants Get Home Loans!  Brian Bonner


----------



## t_samford (Nov 10, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Did you hear about this?  I heard about it on NPR.  Makes you mad.
> 
> The local program, which uses tax identification numbers instead of Social Security numbers, is similar to programs run by small lenders  and two state agencies  around the country that have distributed millions of dollars to undocumented immigrants over the past few years.
> 
> ...



This is absolutely outrageous!!!


----------



## Gunny (Nov 10, 2008)

t_samford said:


> The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?



What are you going to use to close it down?


----------



## CA95380 (Nov 10, 2008)

Gunny said:


> What are you going to use to close it down?



Previous active duty and retired Marines.


----------



## Sovereignty (Nov 10, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Did you hear about this?  I heard about it on NPR.  Makes you mad.
> 
> The local program, which uses tax identification numbers instead of Social Security numbers, is similar to programs run by small lenders  and two state agencies  around the country that have distributed millions of dollars to undocumented immigrants over the past few years.
> 
> ...



That is Outrageous!  Bank of America allowed the illegal aliens loans for houses and cars and gave them credit cards.  Then when ICE raided businesses across the country the illegal aliens moved out in the middle of the night taking the stoves, refrigerators, air conditioners basically anything that wasnt nailed down.  Many were reported to be heading back over the border with their car they dont plan on paying for and outstanding credit card bills.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 10, 2008)

that is really gonna piss the canadians off.


----------



## t_samford (Nov 10, 2008)

Gunny said:


> What are you going to use to close it down?



Make all the illegals build it and when were done tell them to check the other side and when they're all over there slam the gate shut. Put snipers in the towers and if anybody tries to come in from that way: Shoot to kill!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 10, 2008)

t_samford said:


> Make all the illegals build it and when were done tell them to check the other side and when they're all over there slam the gate shut. Put snipers in the towers and if anybody tries to come in from that way: Shoot to kill!!!




hmmm i am giving thought to being captured in this country with the likes of you...i think not...why arent you honest..the only illegals you are concerned with are the mexicans


----------



## t_samford (Nov 10, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> hmmm i am giving thought to being captured in this country with the likes of you...i think not...why arent you honest..the only illegals you are concerned with are the mexicans



I am concerned about terrorists coming in from that country. If we dont shut the border down for good this very well might happen.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 10, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> If you are a Republican, I believe you don't give a shit about closing the border and you are only bringing this up because it's a good wedge issue.
> 
> If you are independent or democrat or even a sincere republican, i agree we need to close down our borders and get illegals out of here.  Then let back in what we need as LEGAL tax paying documented legal aliens.
> 
> ...



Sadly, I shop at Walmart.  I have an adult autistic son and it's the only place in town I can find velcro fasten shoes for him.  I wish the other stores carried them and yes, I would be willing to pay more.  I hate Walmart and what it's business practices have done to our country.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 10, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> hmmm i am giving thought to being captured in this country with the likes of you...i think not...why arent you honest..the only illegals you are concerned with are the mexicans



I doubt anyone is only concerned with Mexican illegals, the problem is that because of geography the majority of our illegals are hispanics, there's no getting around that.  Coincidentally, the majority of legal immigrants are also hispanic, and with immigrants having and average of 7.5 kids per family while American have less than 2 kids per family, well, it won't be long until we are the minority in our own country.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Nov 10, 2008)

Build a 50-foot-tall wall around the entire Continental US and turn Hawaii and Alaska into massive detention camps where illegals and intruders are sent to fight to the death!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2016)

。


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 7, 2016)

I like Epsilon Delta's idea


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> t_samford said:
> 
> 
> > Make all the illegals build it and when were done tell them to check the other side and when they're all over there slam the gate shut. Put snipers in the towers and if anybody tries to come in from that way: Shoot to kill!!!
> ...


------------------------------   already been answered by AShielia and she is correct .   Plus as already said they breed like you know what and will certainly turn the USA into what they are fleeing SBones .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2016)

as far as 'mexicans' building the wall , fook'em .   That's good money for American contractors and American labor and material suppliers , heavy equipment builders .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2016)

how to build the Trump Wall separating the third world 'mexico' and the USA .  -----------   ---  What it would take to build Trump's border wall - CNN Video  ---  just some information .


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2016)

pismoe said:


> .....  Plus as already said they breed like you know what .... .




No, what?

As already said, fertility rates are falling in Mexico and among Latino immigrants in the US.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > .....  Plus as already said they breed like you know what .... .
> ...


--------------------------------------   yep , they breed like you know ' WHAT ' and you know that that's true Dripper !!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


----------------------------------   and , Why Not , make it to the USA , drop an anchor baby and life is good ehh Dripper ??


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...






The FACT, you little emo bitch, is that fertility rates are falling among Latinos.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 7, 2016)

t_samford said:


> The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?


It won't work.  There is already a very long fence.  Even if you put up a wall there would still be ways around or under it.

The best thing would be to invade and conquer Mexico and turn it into a dozen carpet bag states.

Then you solve the problem at its roots.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2016)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Stop insulting my fellow American citizens, you dog. Babies are born, not "dropped."


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 7, 2016)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------   and , Why Not , make it to the USA , drop an anchor baby and life is good ehh Dripper ??


PSMO there is someone in your family tree that did the same thing somewhere back in history.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2016)

you are as bad as the Dripper Yios !!


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

Shoot to kill...yeah...I wasnt for it a while back but now?...Im starting to rethink that now..


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

If your a traitorous business owner that employs illegal aliens then your part of the problem. Maybe you need to be shot as well. Our government is running ruffshawed over us because your a moron and are, as well, part of the problem and  you need to be shot too. If your a bleeding heart liberal, you need to be shot first of all for being so, so.....fkng stupid.  Why dont we skip it all and just have a civil war? Then, a revolution.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

H1B recipients too, need to be shot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> If your [sic] a traitorous business owner that employs illegal aliens then your [sic] part of the problem. Maybe you need to be shot as well. Our government is running ruffshawed [sic] over us because your [sic] a moron and are, as well, part of the problem and  you need to be shot too. If your [sic] a bleeding heart liberal, you need to be shot first of all for being so, so.....fkng [sic] stupid.  Why dont [sic] we skip it all and just have a civil war? Then, a revolution.





Who are you ranting at, mental case?


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

oh!...and uncle terrie too, cant forget about that bleeding heart. Well, no. Maybe someone just throw a knife at him. He aint worth much. Why pay for a bullet?


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

You dont know? Doesnt surprise me...being what your mouth is not used to spewing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> H1B recipients too, need to be shot.




You're not going to shoot anyone, clown. Put your skirt down and get a hold of yourself.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

喲哦，還有你的Piese F T等人SH


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

They started it


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

我不拍你這笨蛋的人。這是一個網站。


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

You need a sedative and a nap, you fucking lunatic.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> 我不拍你這笨蛋的人。這是一個網站。





Your threats are very obvious, you fucking psycho. That you're too much of a pussy to speak up like a man doesn't make your intention any less obvious. Call your shrink immediately.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

And you know what? Even if I were a mental case...doesnt matter. All that matters is whether or not Im right.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> And you know what? Even if I were a mental case...doesnt [sic] matter. All that matters is whether or not Im [sic] right.





It turns out you're wrong *and* you're a fucking mental case.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

Prove me wrong you dope.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

your a troll uncle terrie.


----------



## Devaje007 (Jul 9, 2016)

With all the money we spend on illegals with there free health care we could build a very tall wall stretching along the southern boarders with 50 mm guns and high voltage, the we could keep out the freeloaders


----------



## Windship (Jul 10, 2016)

Close the border, both sides and deport uncle terrie.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

*Its time we close down the border for good!!!*


No more Taco Bell?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> Close the border, both sides and deport uncle terrie.





Hey chump, we all know you're an idiot. Don't belabor the point. 



I was born and raised right here in the USA, you damn fool.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 11, 2016)

t_samford said:


> The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?




Well I think that America should close it's borders down to non-whites. The white people in America are on their way to becoming a minority in their own country if they don't start giving a shit about their race. Non-whites don't give a shit about white people so why should white people give a shit about them?  Open the borders to people only of white European decent, and let America build back up it's Caucasian citizenary from where it was sixty years ago. White people need to start giving a shit about who they are, now.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 11, 2016)

t_samford said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > What are you going to use to close it down?
> ...




I like your plan.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 11, 2016)

Gunny said:


> t_samford said:
> 
> 
> > The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?
> ...




Build that wall.  That should stop them illegals from coming in, and save the taxpayer hundreds of millions in lost tax dollars trying to keep them out.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> t_samford said:
> 
> 
> > The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?
> ...





Well, that's not going to happen, so get a new fantasy, douche.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > t_samford said:
> ...




It just may just happen one day when white people start to wake up and realize that they are fast becoming a minority in their own country. A fantasy that needs to happen, faggy boy.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 12, 2016)

t_samford said:


> If they are going to come to this country they will have to pay taxes. The illegals that come do not pay taxes and are siphoning off , much needed, money from our economy.



Illegal aliens don't pay sales tax?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 12, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > t_samford said:
> ...



Canadians too?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> t_samford said:
> 
> 
> > If they are going to come to this country they will have to pay taxes. The illegals that come do not pay taxes and are siphoning off , much needed, money from our economy.
> ...



You don't mean these upstanding folks.....

Citibank Will Stop Collecting $34 Million in Credit Card Debt | Credit.com


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...





No, it won't. You'll just have to continue to be a frustrated little coward.


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2016)

Borders should be closed.

Welfare should stop for the hordes coming in.

In Europe and in USA.

That's the only answer and  there is no other.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

skye said:


> Borders should be closed.....




No, borders should be controlled.


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Borders should be closed.....
> ...



Controlled means that people still get in.

Borders should be closed.

People should come legally ...not crossing a freaking river ok?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




"Closed" borders would mean no one comes in legally either. Consider the terms you are using.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 13, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > .....  Plus as already said they breed like you know what .... .
> ...



It's been awhile, but the last report I read said Mexicans in Mexico have fewer children than Mexicans here.  I think that's because we pay them for their kids here.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> t_samford said:
> 
> 
> > The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?
> ...



Well we already took over Mexico once, and flew our flag over Mexico city  Our president at the time said "give it back."  Seems he didn't think we could absorb 1/3 of our population being Hispanic.  Makes you wonder what changed, doesn't it?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 13, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


that would be good , USA pop in 2010 was about 310 million not counting border jumpers .    In 1970 it was about 200 million but they were mostly American ' Dripper' .


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




No it wouldn't, and it is not going to happen.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...




The most rapidly declining fertility rate in the US is among Latinos.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 16, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



To be fair, I did say, it's been awhile. They were having 7.5 children per family while American citizens were having less than 2.  So a decline of 25% is good for the Mexicans but the decline of 5% among Americans is not good.  What the Plummeting Hispanic Birthrate Means for the U.S. Economy


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Borders should be closed.....
> ...




What an ass, ass. So, America and the rest of the white countries from around the world should just keep their borders wide open for the rest of the world to just walk on in, uhmm? You really are a brainless American twit.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Too bad there wasn't a declining fertility rate for asses like you.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I have 4, so I beat the odds...When is the payoff?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 18, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




Now if we could only get the white people to have more white children the white race could then rebuild it's declining stock of white people and get back to the numbers they  were before the marxist lieberals tried to change all of that with their open door immigration policy of flooding the white world with the third world which has been going on for decades in the white world. Unkotare is just one of those asshole lieberal marxists that hate America and white people. He shows that by his stupid replies.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Lucky for the white people in America.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 18, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Why?  Canadians are good friends for America too have. Gawd knows nobody else in the world likes America. And after all Canadians and Americans are all children of a common mother.  We are family. That should mean something?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Well, if it is four white children that you have then that helps America to stay white for that much longer.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 18, 2016)

Gunny said:


> t_samford said:
> 
> 
> > The title pretty much explains how i feel. Are there any with me?
> ...



How do you secure any facility?

With the necessary firepower, technology, and trained personnel.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 18, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Actually, Canada has fed at the American teat for four generations. Do not misrepresent them as friends.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ... America and the rest of the white countries...





America isn't a "white country," you fucking idiot.


----------



## Windship (Jul 18, 2016)

[QUOTE


I was born and raised right here in the USA, you damn fool.[/QUOTE]

Lol uncle terrie...you can STILL be deported.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

Windship said:


> ........you can STILL be deported.





Where to, dimwit? If you answer before your meds kick in, I'm sure the stupid answer will be more amusing.


----------



## Windship (Jul 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Borders should be closed.....
> ...



Whats your idea of control?


----------



## Windship (Jul 18, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Well we already took over Mexico once, and flew our flag over Mexico city  Our president at the time said "give it back."  Seems he didn't think we could absorb 1/3 of our population being Hispanic.  Makes you wonder what changed, doesn't it?[/QUOTE]

Yes, quite.
It started in the early 60's with automation but around 1970. greed set in, bribes kick backs and pay off's got way bigger and we lost our country to traitors and thieves that we elected. They saw the perfec time for the new world economy, which means death to the middle class and leaving the working poor and the wealthy around the world. First, they have to destroy all first world economy's. Thats whats going on now.


----------



## Windship (Jul 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > ........you can STILL be deported.
> ...



Lol, i dunno. That would be your problem.


----------



## Windship (Jul 18, 2016)

How bout mexico uncle terrie?


----------



## Windship (Jul 18, 2016)

...oh, sorry...they wont let you become a citizen there and if you get caught as an illegal alien?...2 yrs in prison. Sounds like your type of country. OH! But your in this country!! WHY!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...





Why?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 18, 2016)

Like Mr. Businessman is going to allow his supply of cheap labor be shut off.

You people are extremely delusional.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

Windship said:


> How bout mexico [sic]...?





What the hell sense would that make (over and above the fact that you cannot deport a US citizen, moron), you mental case?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





Knowing, approving (or not), limiting, and facilitating who enters the United States and when they leave (if they do). Too complicated for you, mental case?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

Windship said:


> ... around 1970. greed set in, bribes kick backs and pay off's got way bigger.......





You think greed and corruption only began "around 1970," you ignorant buffoon?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

Windship said:


> ...oh, sorry...they wont let you become a citizen there and if you get caught as an illegal alien?...2 yrs in prison. Sounds like your type of country. OH! But your in this country!! WHY!!




Who are you talking to, head case?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 19, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




And big tits they are .


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




It means that white people will survive a little while longer now before they become extinct in America, and all your non-white buddies will become the majority. It will be a sad day for America when that day comes. Anarchy will rein supreme in America for all time. Just have to look at what goes on in non-white countries to see the mess America will become. Those non-whites then will probably be saying that they have made a big mistake getting rid of old whitey. F-them.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> If you are a Republican, I believe you don't give a shit about closing the border and you are only bringing this up because it's a good wedge issue.
> 
> If you are independent or democrat or even a sincere republican, i agree we need to close down our borders and get illegals out of here.  Then let back in what we need as LEGAL tax paying documented legal aliens.
> 
> ...



Well played!  If we got rid of the illegals there would nobody to pick our produce...OR process meat..  the cost of food would go through the roof ...if you could even buy much of it at all.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 19, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Republican, I believe you don't give a shit about closing the border and you are only bringing this up because it's a good wedge issue.
> ...




Corporations love their illegal Mexicans, and the cheap labor that they can get from them. Corporations could pay Americans a nice decent salary if they so choose too, and they would still make millions in profit. But greed seems to be what it is all about with those wonderful corporate people. "It's all about the money" as Kevin Trudeau use to say.


----------



## Devaje007 (Jul 19, 2016)

For all the money we spend on illegals free Heath care and housing we could build a very tall wall across the southern boarder with 50mm guns and high voltage.
America can't afford any more illegals there free health care alone is going to bankrupt  America


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Republican, I believe you don't give a shit about closing the border and you are only bringing this up because it's a good wedge issue.
> ...


We've always let undocumented workers pick fruit. The problem is millions of undocumented workers are doing jobs Americans should be doing.

Next you'll tell me we need undocumented workers being maids in hotels or you won't be able to afford a hotel room.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...








Are you scared, widdle won? Only the truly lame-brained would obsess over something as superficial as skin tone.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Nope. Color means everything now if one is white. It's them or us.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 20, 2016)

I wish we go to a 1924 style immigration policy.   This way we only get the best of the best.  It should be competitive to come here... We aren't the world's dumping ground for those who can't make it in their own country.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Republican, I believe you don't give a shit about closing the border and you are only bringing this up because it's a good wedge issue.
> ...


What is sadand i see it every day is, many white folks refuse to do menial jobs that are relatives from 60-70 years ago would do, and the Indians that were second class citizens...


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


True. Whenever I've been temporarily out of work I've done the worst jobs for some cash. The worst was I did black mold cleanup. $10 hr under the table.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...







Yeah, a lot of mold grows under tables.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...





At a certain level, a 'person' is just too stupid to be called human. ^^^^^^^


----------



## Devaje007 (Jul 24, 2016)

This the the wall we need to keep the illegals out of our country


----------



## Devaje007 (Jul 24, 2016)

If that does not work put 50cal guns  and high voltage on that wall


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 24, 2016)

This thread is 8 years old.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 25, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> This thread is 8 years old.



So are some of the responders ....


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 25, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




It's time for your IQ test. Make that appointment soon before you hurt yourself or anyone else. Good advice, better take it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




The test on which you earned a negative score?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 26, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





I passed with flying colors .  Better yet, don't bother. Don't waste anybody's time trying to find something in your head that comes close to showing any signs of intelligence. Just go find a wall and go  knock yourself silly. Have fun.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




 = you figured out the Push/Pull function of the door then had to take a break for a few weeks while recovering from the strain.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 26, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




  From all of the non-intelligent so-called discussions I have had with you so far, you would probably try the push/pull method of opening any doors by trying to open them with your empty pea brain head. And because of your head being so empty you probably wouldn't feel a thing anyway. Right? Try it     let me know.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


----------



## I amso IR (Jul 26, 2016)

Devaje007 said:


> For all the money we spend on illegals free Heath care and housing we could build a very tall wall across the southern boarder with 50mm guns and high voltage.
> America can't afford any more illegals there free health care alone is going to bankrupt  America



This comment has been posted twice now. What is a 50 mm gun? Further, who do we get them from? 50 mm is roughly 1.96 inches. No such weapon in our arsenal. Or do you mean .50 cal which is 1/2 of an inch? The caliber standard of measure and the metric standard of measure are not the same thing.


----------



## ledong123 (Jul 27, 2016)

And you know what? Even if I were a mental case...doesnt matter. All that matters is whether or not Im right.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 28, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It appeared pretty funny to me. I thought you would like me making fun of your empty pea brain head of yours? Where is your sense of humor? Sometimes you can be so lame.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...






You were wrong again.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 28, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Go gargle your throat with razor blades.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Go stick your thumb up your arse and go for a nice long drive. Hopefully, off the cliff somewhere.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


>




It's so sad that you are always two bricks short of a load.


----------

